# 2008 IH Case JX70



## GeneTraylor (Jun 12, 2016)

My father in-law was cutting hay and his JX70 stopped working. He thinks it is a solenoid shutdown in the fuel system. Has anyone had this type of problem and can tell me where this part might be and a way to trouble shoot it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gene,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

The fuel shutoff solenoid should be mounted on the injection pump. Typically cylindrical in shape with an electrical connection. Listen closely as your father in law turns the key on and off. You should hear a click from the solenoid. This doesn't guarantee that it's working, but a good sign.

Did your father in law run low on fuel? If so, he may have to bleed air from the fuel system. I'm sure he's done that before!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could surely be the wire to the solenoid, but a little poking around may find that one of the safety switches may be giving him grief. The seat switch may have pushed out of it's mounting hole for instance. A good listen to the fuel solenoid, like sixbales mentioned, is a great place to start trouble shooting.


----------



## GeneTraylor (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for the replies, last night he found a blown fuse, replaced it and is back in the field.


----------

